# CJC 1295 DAC + HGH FRAG 176-191 - Are they worth it?



## JuiceDog (Feb 12, 2017)

Hi to all...

After running generic GH during the summer (Angtropin) with good results. I was pretty happy. Water retention was minimal once I found the right dosage and I could live my somewhat mixed lifestyle (male, 39yrs) of training and having fun (relaxing weekly with friends and bit of alcohol to get the edge off from work) amazingly well. Then my source dried and started to ponder that is everything worth it: the cost, buildup time for actual effects (fat loss) and daily pins yadada. 

I started to read about these peptides and ended up ordering the two for a test period. Now I know that GH worked for sure. Yeah, not pharma grade, but still it gave me results for the price, and I was pretty happy with it.

Enter peptides. I've read countless of hours about peptides and these two in particular and cannot the fk figure out are they really worth it or not. There is so many contradictive information about lab results, experiences, logs, etc. that I'm starting fall on the side that these things do **** all. 


My rat was pinned 4 days ago with 
2mg CJC 1295 DAC
and
Daily 250 mcgs of FRAG morning and right before bed. (fasted cardio usage protocol of frag is read and dialed in. It will do nothing if carbs are in the system).

The goal is to reduce fat from 13 % to 9 %, fast.

Just the fact that I pinned 4 days ago and have gained until now a whopping 11 lbs (I'm normally around 227lbs) of water, especially on the mid-section goes not well down with me at all. I never got this with Angtropin, although I expected some for sure, but not this male pregnancy state. 

Just the fking thought that I'm wasting money, pinning daily with stuff that only gets me bloated while making making my cardio (run) a royal bitch without any accelerated results, just pisses me off.

Seriously juggling now if to drop the CJC already at this point. There's this stuff about the female bleed (wtf), figures and charts of low amount of GH actually secreted vs Mod Grf etc. etc. 

I'm a practical guy and always in the search for the best affordable solution that works in real life. What really bothers me is the ambiguity to the simple question: do they actually bring relevant, good results IRL or not. Would highly appreciate more experienced to elaborate the true status of the effectiveness of these compounds.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 12, 2017)

we dont do the rat thing here ..Lets talk like men..Imo all that stuff is a waste of money..Gymrat our mod knows alot about all peps


----------



## automatondan (Feb 12, 2017)

Welcome. Please tell us a little about yourself. Maybe make an introduction thread in the new member section.


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 13, 2017)

The cjc u picked will have a bleed effect instead of pulses.  Men have pulses n women have a bleed/constant effect.  

Frag, never ran it.  But u do want to use it 3-4x ed n really be dieting well.  

For what your looking for real gh would work way way better.  

For gh like effects mod grf + ipam would be what you want.  

You can get your good pulses without the bloat n giant immediate hunger of ghrps.  

I used ghrp 2 n cjc non dac or mod grf and got gh like effects but you need to pin both 3x, 4x ed.  

So after a while you get really sick of pinning 6/8 times a day and having to watch exactly what you eat pre/post cuz food can ruin its effect.  


GH, pin once a day, morning or night, or both but it works better and you almost don't threw a 10pk of slins a day.  

Look for gh and add vit b12 along with it for energy n well being.  


Way back in the day (2011/2012) peptides were better, faked less and just better quality overall.  

If you have good trust in the company you buy from, okay, maybe try it but I've learned from experience n wouldn't do it again. 

Again if you want to do it, ipam/ghrp2 + modgrf/cjc no dac.  2x ed, nothing to eat 40 pre or post.


----------



## JuiceDog (Feb 13, 2017)

Thanks guys for the info. Will probably continue use the frag (curious), but toss CJC away.

One GH pin a day is really not that bad. Have to search for a legit grey top or similar source for GH that actually is kosher and stick with that.

It's just the "12,5 times better fat loss capabilities than GH" that got me little excited with frag.  Then again, if that really would be the case IRL results, everybody would be getting their hands on the compound and it would get a lot more raving in the forums. Well, lesson learned.

Will continue using Cardarine though, that seems to get wide spread appraisal. Have to compensate this misstep with a bit more harder diet.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 13, 2017)

Total waste of money.  Peps don't work for shit.


----------

